# Nib removal problems



## skubasteeve (Oct 31, 2014)

I am having one hell of a time removing the nib from an Atrax. My fingers are sore from trying. 

Is there any possibility that they put a drop of glue in these Chinese kits?


----------



## wpawa (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know about that kit specifically but i do know some of the other Chinese made kits are glued in. the Aristocrat is an example. if you look at the ink puncture area you can see a shiny spot of clear glue.
Hope this helps. 
Will


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 31, 2014)

The atrax is made in Taiwan and no, the nib is not glued in.


----------



## skubasteeve (Oct 31, 2014)

I will just have to keep trying, everything I have seen, nib removal shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 31, 2014)

watch this one  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYsOkjG78tw


----------



## chrisk (Oct 31, 2014)

I had the same issue with a Roman Harvest nib. Impossible to remove it after trying and trying...
Solved with a piece of rubber. Namely the so called "Grip" from Goulet pens. Here: Fountain Pen Supplies | Goulet Grip | GouletPens.com


----------



## bgio13 (Oct 31, 2014)

The only way I can ever get a nib out is to soak it in hot water for 15 minutes, hope this helps,

Bill


----------

